# Settled on a cam for my 67 Goat



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I called and talked to a tech at Crower, and am going to replace the stock cam with a Crower.





212/225 @ .050 - .408/.407 - LSA 116 (Pontiac OEM 9779068)



214/224 @ .050 - .444/.467 - LSA 112 (Crower 60918)

He said this will give better overall torque, especially lower end, and raise the comp ratio back to where its supposed to be. And have no loss of vaccuum at idle.
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crower makes great stuff...Competition cams is also a good Pontiac cam company to check out


----------

